# MacBook Pro vs Air



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Its looking like the heat issues are killing my old MBP .... So I might be in the market for new. 

Would love opinions and observations as I try to decide...


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Rho - I just purchased a MacBook Pro 13 in December last year (Christmas present to myself).  I did go back and forth between the Air and MBP and landed on the MBP because I felt it had more processing power. The Air has a flash drive which I am told get filled pretty quickly vs. the MBP that has a 500GB hard drive.  Lastly, I did need the optical drive on the MBP which the MBA does not have.

Now I do LOVE the lightness of the Air and it would have been a better machine because I do travel a lot, but honestly I don't notice the extra weight of the MBP.

Once I landed on the MBP the next decision was 13 or 15 inch.  Went to the Apple store and tried both out and ultimately decided on the 13 inch because I felt for traveling, it was better.  I love the screen and feel it is just the right size.  I am very happy with my MBP 13 and feel as though it is the best machine for me.  It is not an easy decision, believe me I know.  Let us know what you end up with.  I love my MAC!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Have they corrected the heating issue. ... I remember when I first got it even it was too hot to have only lap without a lap desk under it...  

Thanks..


----------



## vistawriter (Dec 14, 2011)

Heat is no issue at all with my MBP 15 from last summer. Absolutely in love with it. While it gets warm on your lap, it's definitely not "hot". In fact, in the winter, it's nice to have a lap warmer at times.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks - that's been my main concern - I wasn't sure about the Air with no DVD slot too... 

It's not an emergency for me since I'm on my iPad 98% of the time but my fitbit syncs thru it and I print thru it so I do wake it up a few times a day to do those things.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

rho said:


> Thanks - that's been my main concern - I wasn't sure about the Air with no DVD slot too...
> 
> It's not an emergency for me since I'm on my iPad 98% of the time but my fitbit syncs thru it and I print thru it so I do wake it up a few times a day to do those things.


I had an older MBP and it would burn my thighs sometimes it got so hot! I'm glad to hear that's no longer an issue. Although I'm happy now with my iMac and iPad combo.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the Pro. I've got a 2008 unibody, it's been a workhorse. 

Rumor is the new laptop revisions are coming out this summer, if yours can make it another couple of months.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I love my Air - I'd had the older Air, but it couldn't handle the upgrade to Lion so DH took it back to Snow Leopard.  Recently Best Buy had a bit of a sale on all the Macs and we ended up getting me the 11" Air & gave my old one to our daughter.  I love it even more than my first one.  I used a little lap "desk" under the old Air because it ran pretty warm, I don't need one with this one - it just doesn't get that warm.  Love the smaller size, it's hard to believe it's not much bigger than my old 10" netbook - the screen real estate seems WAY bigger.  I'm crazy about it.  I've never missed having a DVD slot - but I can see that others might want one.  

But, of course, it depends on how much you'll be doing with it.  I don't keep much music or many pics on it (that's what my desktop is for, and my iPad & my Nano) - I do keep my Calibre library on it, though.  If it'll be your main computer, the Pro might be a better choice for you.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm going to try to hold out till the new models come out this summer and I saw some rumors on the iMac having new too I think - by then I might have a spot to put it so it's now added into the mix (thanks hsuthard for that) lots to research and I love everyone's input - nothing better than personal experiences.


----------

